# Tot ceti spun acum uita pana maine



## lulu666

can somebody please translate this for meee!


Tot ceti spun acum uita pana maine, vorbeste vinul pentru mine mu mai lua-n seama tot ce zic ce fac fara tine


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hello, Lulu. Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few moments and review the guidelines (*here*). We strongly encourage the use of proper capitalisation and spelling.

_Tot ce-ţi spun acum uită până mâine, vorbeşte vinul pentru mine nu mai lua-n seamă tot ce zic, ce fac fără tine.
---------------------
__Everything I'm saying now, forget it until tomorrow, the wine is talking for me, stop taking into account everything I say or do without you.


_Well, the person who wrote that certainly didn't have much respect for grammar and punctuation.


----------



## termita

Hello,

I wonder whether it would be more appropriate to translate "forget it by tomorrow".


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Actually, it would. Thank you for pointing that out.

And a warm welcome to the forum, too


----------



## lulu666

thank you guys! I've been trying to find out what it means for a long time now lol...


It's from a song and it was actually written in slang to make it harder for me to find out but you guys did it! lol once again thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## termita

Thanks for the welcome


----------

